
Build Your Own Shell Using Rust - adamnemecek
https://www.joshmcguigan.com/blog/build-your-own-shell-rust/
======
JoshMcguigan
Hi all, author here. I'm a long time hackernews lurker but I registered today
when I saw traffic to a recent blog post I wrote coming from here.

I wrote this blog post to document my process of building a simple shell using
Rust. I learned a lot about how shells, terminal emulators, and the OS
interact by going through this exercise, so I hope this is useful to others as
well.

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.

